# Breeding Grammostola Rosea



## Georginie (Nov 28, 2009)

How do you breed these?


----------



## herps06 (Jan 5, 2009)

It's not very difficult really. Make sure that the female has eaten enough prior to breeding so that it is not as likely for the male to be eaten. Wait until the male makes a fresh sperm web and mating can take place a day or two after this. If the male is not making sperm webs then either introduve him to the female (risky) or place his inclosure next to that of the female's so that he is aware of her presence. Introduce the male into the female's enclosure and wait until they show signs of breeding behavoir (i.e. drumming, jerking, etc.). Stay for the entire "performence" with some tongs or a paint brush to help the male if things get nasty. Introduce the male multiple times to make sure that the job was done properly. After about a month the female should have a very large abdomen and you should feed her normally. When the female lays an egg sac, wait 20 to 30 days before pulling it. If the female starts eating it, pull it immediately. There are a few ways to raise the slings from eggs or eggs w/ legs but I prefer Robc's (tarantulaguy1976 on youtube) way. The slings should be seperated once they are second instars.


----------



## Ricki123 (Mar 10, 2009)

And also make sure your female has shed recently and not about to go into a moult! Otherwise the sperm will be lost with the old exuvium!


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

he'd have to be seriously unlucky if a chile rose moulted out the sperm, they must moult once in a blue moon


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> he'd have to be seriously unlucky if a chile rose moulted out the sperm, they must moult once in a blue moon


 :lol2:


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

They can be tricky, I'd recommend after mating, giving the female a cooling period, then a hot wet spell to get things going, they usually produce a sac or moult a year or so after mating. 
Good luck, you'll need it!!! : victory:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Also make sure both the male and female are _G. rosea_, aka RCF, as NCF is _G. porteri_.


----------

